
MSX2+ Emulator right in the browser. My '90s are back again - webmsx
http://msxemulator.com
======
cintiapersona
Wow! Graphics and sound are very nice in this one. Will try to connect with my
retro joysticks back at home!

~~~
ppeccin
playing Aleste2 with my wireless XBox360 joys right now

------
gkarness
Ahhh, the good old MSX... Thanks for this

------
carolsales
Pure Javascript magic :-))

